# Noise Supply! - New Canadian Online Retailer



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forums, and new to the business. I just opened an online shop. Please, check it out:

http://noisesupply.ca

Also, please like and/or follow us (it's how we will be letting you know about upcoming new products and promotions):

http://facebook.com/NoiseSupply
http://twitter.com/NoiseSupply

We are selling custom, boutique and innovative guitar products. Effects pedals from Dr. Scientist, Fairfield Circuitry, and more brands coming very soon. As well we build custom cables from Contour 4518 and Mogami 2524 guitar cable with Neutrik plugs (including Silent Plug and timbrePLUG). And to top it all off we carry Aurora strings and some other great accessories (like the Standback).

So please check us out, poke around - and keep coming around, as we will be constantly adding new products as we slowly get off the ground.

Thanks guys!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey, welcome to the forum and good luck on the new business!

I see that you have the Elements in the new finish.

Anyone that deals Dr S and Fairfield can't be all that bad. 8)


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Just curious.... where are you guys located? The site shows no location or phone number.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

LydianGuitars said:


> Just curious.... where are you guys located? The site shows no location or phone number.


Noise Supply is a small business in Sherwood Park, Alberta with a focus on custom, boutique, and innovative guitar products. We enjoy providing customers with high quality boutique guitar effects to help them define define their sound, as well as offering custom cables to meet our customer's exact requirements, and all the other noisy products that our customers may require.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Ah ha! I missed that. Thanks. 

The guy that builds the Fairfield pedals is actually from the Ottawa/Gatineau region and I've met him one or twice at gigs. We see a lot of his pedals around here but I never actually tried any of them.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful website.

Fairfield effects are awesome.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Hey, welcome to the forum and good luck on the new business!
> 
> I see that you have the Elements in the new finish.
> 
> Anyone that deals Dr S and Fairfield can't be all that bad. 8)


Thanks, Sulphur! And we will be getting more on board too. I'm especially targeting partnerships with Canadian builders. I just shook digital hands with SolidGoldFX to carry a few of their pedals, so those should be added to the site soon.



LydianGuitars said:


> Just curious.... where are you guys located? The site shows no location or phone number.


GuitarsCanada already beat me to it, but yes - Sherwood Park, Alberta (just outside Edmonton). It's a small business. I don't have a separate phone line for the business, but I can privately message my phone number if you wanted it for something.



LydianGuitars said:


> Ah ha! I missed that. Thanks.
> 
> The guy that builds the Fairfield pedals is actually from the Ottawa/Gatineau region and I've met him one or twice at gigs. We see a lot of his pedals around here but I never actually tried any of them.


Yes, Mr. Fairfield is a good dude. He's from Hull, Quebec. I haven't had the pleasure of meeting him yet. But I did have a great experience meeting the people behind Dr. Scientist and going over to the shop there - we found out, we're practically neighbours. The owner at Dr. Scientist is also a very stand-up dude!



ElectricMojo said:


> Beautiful website.
> 
> Fairfield effects are awesome.


Thank you very much, ElectricMojo!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard, wishing you success!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Glad to see Sherwood Park representing. We could always use more, and nice, gear out this way. Are you my neighbour by chance? Did you get this 12 ton boulder put out on your front lawn yesterday because if you're going to attach some business signage to it that would make sense, giant rock, pedals, music, rock n' roll, otherwise it seems silly. 

View attachment 3246


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Glad to see Sherwood Park representing. We could always use more, and nice, gear out this way. Are you my neighbour by chance? Did you get this 12 ton boulder put out on your front lawn yesterday because if you're going to attach some business signage to it that would make sense, giant rock, pedals, music, rock n' roll, otherwise it seems silly.
> 
> View attachment 3246


Ha! No that's not me... I don't have signage and I'm in the Ridge - our area is too new to have nice mature trees like that (I'm a tad jealous).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey I can sympathize about the trees, I first built in Foxboro (one of the first in the middle of nowhere) but had to move out to something a bit older and established so to Brentwood and into the birds I went. Trees and bigger backyards were the main drivers in that move, the house size didn't change much and actually needed a bit of maintenance due to the age. The Ridge is really nice, looked at a place with the realtor once, just didn't fit into the grand scheme.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

I don't want you guys to get sick of me, but I wanted to post one more time to let you know about some plans for the weekend. I'm a little excited that this store launched, and so I'm offering to eat the cost of shipping and give customers free shipping, in Canada, with the purchase of any Dr. Scientist or Fairfield Circuitry pedal. This is good for June 1st and 2nd, 2013. Promo code needed for checkout is in the images! 

View attachment 3247

View attachment 3248


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

May I suggest putting a link to your page in your signature?


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Jim DaddyO said:


> May I suggest putting a link to your page in your signature?


A most excellent suggestion! Thank you! How is this?

Update: Crap. Didn't work. Not sure why.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Top of the page in "Forum actions", a dropdown menu with "edit profile" is in there.

Ryan is one of the best in the business, and Tanya too!
I'm a big fan and have aquired a bunch of their stuff.
You should carry the CosmiChorus btw, ultimate chorus pedal.

I have a few Fairfield too, I got my Randys Revenge off of Charles @ ElectricMojo.

Empress and Diamond are a couple more builders to consider.
Our own Jeff @ Maritime Analog and even Andrew @ Arcane Analog,
a couple of members of the forum and builders from out east.

Good idea covering Canadian builders, there's quite a few and good builders too.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Good idea covering Canadian builders, there's quite a few and good builders too.


+10000. 

There are a lot of great Canadian products. I try to use Canadian products on my guitars if the quality is there and a lot of times, it is.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Top of the page in "Forum actions", a dropdown menu with "edit profile" is in there.


Yeah, I did that, and if I go back to it, it still shows up the way I left it in the preview and the edit window. So I'm not sure what other step I'm missing.



sulphur said:


> Ryan is one of the best in the business, and Tanya too!
> I'm a big fan and have aquired a bunch of their stuff.
> 
> You should carry the CosmiChorus btw, ultimate chorus pedal.


It's great that you support them, they are really great people as well as producing great products. I definitely have my eye on the CosmiChorus (hopefully eventually to get one for myself, my Small Clone doesn't cut it for me anymore), as well as the Frazz Dazzler, and of course the rest of the Fairfield Circuitry line. I also have some SolidGoldFX on the way, and will eventually like to expand that product range as well. The main reason the lineups are small, is because I'm starting this little venture with money I have, and not money I borrow - so capital is limiting my buying power. The good news is, I plan on keeping my day job at the studio to pay my bills, so any money this business makes for the next little while is getting invested right back in to buy more stock. So when stuff starts selling, inventory line-ups and product types will definitely increase.



sulphur said:


> Empress and Diamond are a couple more builders to consider.
> Our own Jeff @ Maritime Analog and even Andrew @ Arcane Analog,
> a couple of members of the forum and builders from out east.


I've talked to both Empress and Diamond. Empress was flat out not interested - which I can understand, me being small potatoes currently. Diamond seemed kind of interested but has been very slow at responding to emails. I sent them another one a couple days ago to update them that the site was up, so we will see. There are even more that I contacted that I just simply never got a response from, or the response was no. However I am not familiar with Maritime Analog or Arcanane Analog, so I did not try them. Maybe I'll have to get in touch in the near future.



LydianGuitars said:


> There are a lot of great Canadian products. I try to use Canadian products on my guitars if the quality is there and a lot of times, it is.


That's awesome. I will have to look up your guitars and check them out!


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Just thought I would follow up with some more news. In addition to the free-shipping on effects pedals promotion (that is still going on this weekend), I launched a contest with some of our custom cables for prizes (as well as some strings).

For more info on the prizes, and how to enter, go here: http://www.noisesupply.ca/giveaway

View attachment 3280


Thanks!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice stuff on the site. East to navigate too. Oh, and your signature is awesome!...lol


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

We have extended our Aurora strings line to cover 4-string bass, and acoustic guitar!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Late to the party but welcome.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

We now carry:

- 100% leather Lock-It Straps (secure your guitar with your original strap buttons and not have to change out your strap buttons for some enormous monstrosity strap buttons) - hand crafted in the U.S.A.

- Aspri Reverb units, the Acero (steel string) and Clasic (nylon string) versions. Spring reverb for your acoustic guitar. Easy to install/remove, does not modify or damage the guitar. This is basically what they do:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2nMnZOgxCU

These two new items can be found here:
http://noisesupply.gostorego.com/guitar-accessories.html

Pedals from SolidGoldFx, Maritime Analog, and a few more from Dr. Scientist are going up on the site very soon!


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Pedals from Maritime Analog and SolidGoldFX are now up, as well as more models from Dr. Scientist!


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Canada's 146th Birthday calls for a special celebration. 

Spend $146 or more on Noise Supply and get FREE SHIPPING in Canada. Plus there is some temporary sale pricing on all kinds of stuff - so shop around! 

This shipping deal and specials will only last until 6pm MST (8pm EST, 5pm PST, etc.) today - So Hurry! 

After today Noise Supply is taking a 2 week break, so shipping orders will be on hold for about 2 weeks then we will get back into the swing of things. So today is a good day to order for a several reasons!


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

The hiatus is over and shipping is back on schedule!


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Only two more days to enter the giveaway!

http://www.noisesupply.ca/giveaway


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up that there is a pretty big sale at www.noisesupply.ca for a limited time.

All Aurora strings, many guitar and pedalboard accessories, and even a few pedals! Go check it out: www.noisesupply.ca.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Noise Supply,

Do you know if the timbrePLUG presents a 1 megohm impedance to the source? I'm wondering if this would be a good solution for people who have bare piezo pickups. (Bare as in no impedance matching or preamp)












> Neutrik timbrePLUG - allows you to alter the tone of your cable by varying its capacitance. They have four settings, from normal and the next three settings go progressively mellower/darker from there (while maintaining useable tones). This opens up a tonne of tonal variations when combined with your pickup switch and tone knobs. This plug is the end you'd plug into your guitar. Available in right angle with gold plating only.
> Source


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Hi ST,

Thanks for the question. I am unaware of any measurable impedance differences between the timbrePLUG or other plugs. However, I don't know everything about electrical theory, and decided to look into this for you. However, I came up pretty empty handed. Every bit of info I find says the exact same thing: "Contact resistance: - mΩ (inner) depends on mating connector" which is what it says for all Neutrik plugs. 

The little circuit board inside the plug changes the capacitance (if engaged), but I don't think it has any real change in impedance. At least that's my understanding of it, but I could be wrong (corrections welcome).

So I'm not sure if this product will help you for your particular purpose. I'm assuming this is for an acoustic? If I understand your situation properly, your solution might involve an active DI box. We currently don't stock an active DI box, only a passive one.

Hopefully that helps. Let me know if I totally missed the mark or if you have any other questions.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

The SynapticGroove Snapperhead is now available on Noise Supply. Read up on it, scan over the pictures, and listen to the samples! Also, don't forget to buy one - that's key!

http://noisesupply.ca/effects-pedals/synapticgroove-snapperhead.html

Also: once we sell through our remaining Palmer stock, Palmer will no longer be available through our store. We apologize for any inconvenience. We still have the Palmer Mutterstolz tube distortion available (and it's currently on sale!).

However, we will still be able to special order other Adam Hall Products (just not the Palmer product line).

Check out:
http://www.adamhall.com/en/All_Products.html), and feel free to get in touch with me (brett[at]noisesupply.ca). I have no problem getting you a custom quote for a special order on something from Adam Hall in Germany.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Noise Supply,

Thanks for looking into this. 

I have lots of preamps and DI boxes. I was wondering if this would be a solution for someone who didn't. 

If the timbrePLUG doesn't affect the impedance then it won't help with the application I was considering: If it could present a minimum of 1 mΩ impedance to the source this could help someone with a guitar with a piezo pickup (with no DI or preamp). 

Thanks again!


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

All of our Aurora strings and Lock-It straps that we got sold out of have been replenished (including the Aurora strings in 11-50).

We have also expanded the colours for Aurora strings in 11-50. You can now get pink, red, or green - in addition to black.

Also, we now carry ALL colours of the premium leather Lock-It strap. The newest colour is Dark Chocolate!

Shop Lock-It Straps in the guitar accessories section: http://noisesupply.ca/guitar-accessories.html

Shop Aurora strings here: http://noisesupply.ca/strings.html


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

New pedals from SolidGoldFX, Fairfield Circuitry, and Maritime Analog for available for browsing and purchasing at www.noisesupply.ca! Also coming in stock, and being added to the store very soon is Fairfield Circuitry's Unpleasant Surprise & Operator. As well the Zeta and Beta pedals from SolidGoldFX will be released October 7th.


----------

